# "new" Simplicity 4211H



## mpking (May 21, 2007)

So I just got a Simplicity 4211H. (Just bought a house, and found the tractor in a want ad for $150)

It runs good. I'm hoping to make it a little better.

Right now it's burning oil. The previous owner made it very clear that it burned at least 1 qt every month.

It blows some good blue smoke on starting (Cranks right over, even starting cold)

And continues to blow a little blue smoke while mowing.

The other thing I'm slightly concerned about is when I engage the PTO (this case, the mower blades) and the blades spin up to speed. When start moving forward, if I accelerate too fast, I can hear the mower blades slow down, and grass will clog in the bagger. Is this normal? It's only 11hp.

Mike


----------



## mpking (May 21, 2007)

BTW, any good way to figure out what year it is?

I got all the books for it (Including the engine manual)


----------

